# How much does your diet cost you?



## Riddler (Mar 19, 2010)

Per week / month? And what is it?


----------



## JoeyRamone (Sep 10, 2009)

Probably a lot but I'm a mummys boy so wouldn't know


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

£30-35 per week excluding supps


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

On average around £35 but occasionally in excess of £60. Excluding supps.

Eggs

Sirloin steak

Extra lean steak mince

Lean turkey mince

Chicken breast

Turkey breast

Tilapia

Salmon

Herbs

Spices

Broccoli

Sprouts

Asparagus

Bananas

Pineapple

Basmati rice

Sweet potato

Cheese

Sauces

. . . I could keep writing but you get the jist.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

alot to be honest


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

*OAT*

Eggs

Sirloin steak

Extra lean steak mince

Lean turkey mince

Chicken breast

Turkey breast

Tilapia

Salmon

Herbs

Spices

Broccoli

Sprouts

Asparagus

Bananas

Pineapple

Basmati rice

Sweet potato

Cheese

Sauces


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

£20/week on beef and chicken

£15/week on veg

£4/week on eggs

So £40ish on food excluding anything i may eat while out, condiments and oils and supps. But they arnt that much to be honest. £80-100 order every 3-4months.


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

a hell of alot probably on a good week 10quid a day

i take protein bars and that to work to snack on

if the misses comes up on the weekend we go out for meals up to about 150 a week with supplements

if im using other things ontop up to 200 a week not good i need to sit down and sort it out

i like a change to my diet though daily one day i might fancy salmon prawns and things the other it may be chicken the other it may be beef

couldnt just buy a weeks worth of chicken and live off that i would get sick of it


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

glanzav said:


> couldnt just buy a weeks worth of chicken and live off that i would get sick of it


I love it. I buy it in 10kg bags :thumb:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

£21 a week on chicken breast

£7 a week on turkey mince

£4.50 a week on protein powder

About £5 a week on broccoli

About £1 a week on oils

Probs £1 a week on peanut butter

Probs about £40 in total, excluding refeed day, but I'm trying to keep costs down there.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

sizar said:


> *OAT*
> 
> Eggs
> 
> ...


Why have you just written "OAT" there?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

AlasTTTair said:


> Why have you just written "OAT" there?


He must only eat 1 bit of oat a week


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

do you really eat the exact same diet 'sizar as brandl apart from your grain of oat?


----------



## b4kun09 (May 20, 2009)

costs am arm and a leg to diet. its probably cheaper to eat kfc everynight lol

i spend £33 every 10 days on chicken

£20 fresh mackrel & salmon

oats

pineapple chunks

herbs

protein powders

olive oil

brocolli

salsa sauce 

granary bread

thats without supps


----------



## b4kun09 (May 20, 2009)

i went in asda the other day and put 16 trays of fresh mackrel on the conveyer. the lady looked at me as if i'd robbed her house.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

El Ricardinho said:


> do you really eat the exact same diet 'sizar as brandl apart from your grain of oat?


I think it's quite worrying that someone of sizar's age a) goes out of his way to eat only a single oat every week or B) doesn't understand how to turn singular words into plurals  .


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

sizar only uses an s to spell his name


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Riddler said:


> Per week / month? And what is it?


every week i buy 70 eggs and 5kg chicken breast which costs me 30 quid.

I also go through around 1.5-2kg steak which is another 15-20 quid. then probs atleast 20 quid on broc,oats,rice,rice cakes etc and condiments

atleast 70 a week. this is just pure edible food not supps etc and im bloody dieting lol.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

About £100 a month at a guess, excluding sups.

Eggs

Fish

Chicken

Tuna

Bagels

Milk

Rum

+other stuff I can't think off

And lots of them


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

About 50 per week which includes protein powders and suppliments but does not include any meals out.

Actually spent more when not training as used to eat out more.


----------



## tom_91 (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow don't know how I'm going to fund a decent diet through uni!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I would say about £300 per month including supplements. When cutting i spend alot less though which is great at the minute!


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

tom_91 said:


> Wow don't know how I'm going to fund a decent diet through uni!


You learn pal, cheapo frozen fish and bulk buys of chicken or tuna when on offer, 4.5kg bags of rice for £3.

Just gotta know where to look.


----------



## woozam (Mar 10, 2010)

Brandl said:


> On average around £35 but occasionally in excess of £60. Excluding supps.
> 
> Eggs
> 
> ...


I'd never heard of Tipalia until now. Why is it so popular?


----------



## woozam (Mar 10, 2010)

Oats

Muesli

Eggs

Wholemeal bread

Salmon

Mackerel

Tuna

Sweetcorn

Chicken

Steak

Vegetables

Peanut Butter

Rice

Natural Yogurt

Nuts and raisins

Occasional protien bar

Milk

Sweet potato

All costs about £40-50 per week excluding suppliments


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

anything from £50-75 per week plus supplements


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

woozam said:


> I'd never heard of Tipalia until now. Why is it so popular?


Very lean, good source of protein & cheap.


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Not realy thought about a weekly expense but about 50 - 60 quid a week ??? maybe


----------



## Arnold Swarfega (Feb 20, 2009)

hilly said:


> every week i buy *70 eggs* and 5kg chicken breast which costs me 30 quid.
> 
> I also go through around 1.5-2kg steak which is another 15-20 quid. then probs atleast 20 quid on broc,oats,rice,rice cakes etc and condiments
> 
> atleast 70 a week. this is just pure edible food not supps etc and im bloody dieting lol.


lol the best thing for u mate is get rid of your cat and sling a couple of chickens out your back garden. you can get the little fcukers for a £5. £50 will get you 10 and you'll get an egg a day from them...if you dont just hit the bastard with a shovel and buy a new 1


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Depends if i am allowing my self to eat the best organic foods or if i just go for regular this literally doubles or triples my bill. I spend a lot of money on food more than on any thing else. I love my body and i love to eat good food lol. I honestly don't add it up but its a lot.

As far as supplements in America these are cheaper than food lol.


----------



## BoxE (Feb 15, 2010)

Around 220pounda a month


----------



## BoxE (Feb 15, 2010)

BoxE said:


> Around 220pounda a month


 excluding protien shakes and eating out!!


----------



## Riddler (Mar 19, 2010)

Some expensive diets here...Jeebus.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

TGI Fridays =£25, McDonalds= £30......... real food priceless


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

£60 not including eating out


----------



## karlsw1 (Sep 28, 2009)

im trying to lose weight at the moment and my mam pays for all my food anyways, i just buy the whey but i figure it would cost for my food about somewhere between 17-20 pound a week


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

12 quid every week on meat

10 quid every week on protien powder

10 a week on eggs and milk

5 quid a week on high GI carbs (muffins, coca cola, ingredients for canna cookies)

i buy my protien porridge oats so infreqently, that i cant include it as i havent finished the first bag yet lol but lets say, 50p a week at most.

Total is 37.50, which i will up to 42 quid a week with some excess cash left over for the stuff i barely use (like veg, sauces and olive oil).

Weirdly enough - 0 fruit.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

To be honest my diet would be more expensive if I were to buy food out on the go all the time. I can eat a meal prepared by myself for $2-3 u.s. If I was buying out it would be anywhere from $10.00 and above per meal. People always ask me "hey man, isnt your food bill high because you eat so much"? It actually is very reasonable in my opinion. I can eat my own prepared chicken breast for $2.00. At a restaraunt I would be paying at least 5 times that!!

Lol... I kind of got off on a tangent from the op question.

I spend about $15-20 u.s per day


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

ZEUS said:


> To be honest my diet would be more expensive if I were to buy food out on the go all the time. I can eat a meal prepared by myself for $2-3 u.s. If I was buying out it would be anywhere from $10.00 and above per meal. People always ask me "hey man, isnt your food bill high because you eat so much"? It actually is very reasonable in my opinion. I can eat my own prepared chicken breast for $2.00. At a restaraunt I would be paying at least 5 times that!!
> 
> Lol... I kind of got off on a tangent from the op question.
> 
> I spend about $15-20 u.s per day


I was laughing over this today.

Fast food is what poorer people often eat as they "can't afford the good stuff". An average fast food meal still costs towards $10. You can get about 3lb of chicken for that price.....


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Fck knows

I always spend way over £100 every time i go into a supermarket, plus have prob 4 take aways a week, plus lunch at weekends

prob £200 on [email protected] easy


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> I was laughing over this today.
> 
> Fast food is what poorer people often eat as they "can't afford the good stuff". An average fast food meal still costs towards $10. You can get about 3lb of chicken for that price.....


It's hysterical really. I know some people who eat out every meal. They spend $50.00 or more a day on crap.



jw007 said:


> Fck knows
> 
> I always spend way over £100 every time i go into a supermarket, plus have prob *4 take aways a week*, plus lunch at weekends
> 
> prob £200 on [email protected] easy


The take aways will dig into the pocket book!!! and you probably walk out with 3 or 4 bags Joe


----------



## dom_dc (Feb 27, 2010)

Guess i spend between 40-50 a week excluding supps. Thought it was alot to begin with, but looking at the bank balance recently saving a hell of alot of money compared to eating out and the crap i used to regularly by at the coop whenever i had a craving(do still have a weakness with this though)


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

Right now its costing me about 5 hours sleep as its gave me the sh*ts and everytime i get to this computer i need to go again... next time my mum can cook my t :lol:


----------



## KUBA2712 (Sep 13, 2007)

100£ a week inc shakes


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

on average £40 a week

thats including some bits for the misses and cheat day on sunday


----------

